# Sharer wanted in South East Kent



## LD&S (18 February 2017)

I'm probably looking for the impossible but wondered if there was an experienced confident mature person with light hands in the Dover Folkestone area who would be interested in hacking my arab gelding. 

Maybe someone who doesn't have the time to commit to their own horse but would enjoy riding a couple of times a week. He is 15.3 and 19yrs old, he hasn't been ridden in a while and though can be a bit sharp he doesn't buck bolt rear etc. 

He is better ridden in company initially but now I have a new horse you would have company to start with.

Would be happy with a fair weather rider lol.

Small contribution to be discussed.
Must have own insurance.


----------

